# When Spring Arrives....



## GDPR

This has been such a long,cold,depressing winter.I am SO looking forward to Spring and all the things I will be able to do.

The main things I am fantasizing about are:

Being outside.
Planting flowers.
Not wearing a coat!
Not being afraid to drive(still too much snow/ice right now,and it scares me)
Being outside.
Being outside.
Being outside!


----------



## Mari

I am trying not to think about spring because it still seems so far away. Shoveling snow at least gets me outside although I am running out of room to pile the snow. I am trying to get some of my indoor plants to bloom but not having much luck with that.

Fantasize about:

No snow on my deck chairs so I can sit out and have tea
Seeing the first Robin of spring
Not worrying about whether my car is actually going to stop at the stop sign
Watching for the crocuses which will be the first hopeful sign of warmer weather


----------



## GDPR

Mari said:


> I am trying not to think about spring because it still seems so far away.



I am the opposite,it's what I have been thinking about,_a lot_,and it doesn't seem very far away to me.I just want to be able to sit outside,to feel the fresh air.I have been trapped inside for far too long.

If I do go outside right now,it's just long enough to run to the car and get in.I hate winter.I hate the way my skin feels,I hate feeling trapped,I hate the cold.


----------



## MHealthJo

Hang in there guys!!


----------



## Ftbwgil

I laughed when I read your thread LIT because I hated winter the day it started. I run to the car and evrywhere else and my neck shrinks by about 3 inches as I try to raise my shoulders to cover my ears  when Im outside  LOL. I only watch tv in the winter..  No Life..  We disconnect the cable as of the 15ht of may because I watch a whole year of TV in the 4 months of winter.  You have to admit us Northerners are tough as nails to survive this Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## GDPR

As much as I hate winter,I have to admit that a couple of times,after heavy snow,I looked at the snow covered trees,roads,etc.,and it looked SO pretty that it almost made me cry.

Everything looked so...pure.I wish that I could draw or paint it...I wish I had taken pictures.

---------- Post Merged at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:31 PM ----------

I'm not going to spend warm weather inside,doing nothing.

I plan on getting over my bridge phobia by driving over one every week.Once I master that it will open a whole new world for me...the other side of town.And I may join a gym,start walking daily,go to the mall.....


----------



## DivineMyst

Walking is good. I used to love to walk, my husband and I would walk for miles.


----------



## GDPR

And I want to plant a certain type of flower,I can't think of the name right now,that attracts butterflies.I hate how the flowers smell,I think they smell awful,but I planted those a few years ago and had SO many butterflies.

I couldn't stand to pull the weeds because the flowers smell so bad and I couldn't stand having that scent on me,but it was worth it.

Marigolds...that's what they're called....


----------



## DivineMyst

Butterflies are pretty. I'm not much of a flower person either, but not because they smell... I'd rather plant food than flowers.


----------



## GDPR

I like planting flowers,just not marigolds,but I am going to plant them again so I will have butterflies. 

Planting food is okay,but a lot of work,more work than flowers I think. What do you grow? I have grown tomatoes and cucumbers and that's about it.


----------



## DivineMyst

I can't grow anything, but I can kill plants pretty easy.


----------



## W00BY

You can buy seed pack for attracting butterflies into you garden...I like butterflies myself so I plant some milkweed every year but I like bees more and they need help just now

I find a mixture of st john wort and any herbs that flower eg...Lavender, Thyme, Rosemary will drive bees crazy

I love those first hints that spring is coming...slightly longer and lighter days buds on trees migratory birds returning

BUT my very fave moment is that first morning you can smell spring in the air 

It gets me sooooooooooo excited... I do think it is a primeval switch we have just like all the other animals!

CMON SPRING!!!!!


----------



## GDPR

I was reading online how to attract butterflies.It said 'puddling',and at first I was thinking what kind of pudding do I buy?Vanilla?Chocolate?Then I realized it said puddling,not pudding.Had to laugh at myself for that.

I've been checking out how to make a butterfly garden.I guess I didn't realize that they are more attracted to certain colors,need stones to rest and bask on and a place for puddling.

I love the first morning you can smell Spring in the air too WOOBY.But I think my favorite thing is just being able to be outside.


----------



## forgetmenot

I want to make another garden at the entry of my driveway it has a huge field stone there and i would like to plant bulb flowers around it so they come up each year  Hope i can get hsb to help me dig ground up  i don't dig so well  but i can plant


----------



## rdw

I love gardening and on some of these worst days have begun planning what to plant in my outside plant pots. I can hardly wait until I can smell dirt.


----------



## GDPR

I like to sit outside and look at everything,the sky,the trees,the flowers,watch the bugs crawl around,watch all the birds and butterflies,and feel and smell the fresh air.I miss that.

I even miss the dark,dreary,rainy spring days that make me want to curl up on the couch and read a book or watch a movie.I miss the sound of the rain,and I miss the smell too.



> I can hardly wait until I can smell dirt



I could smell it when I read that,I never thought I would ever miss that smell,but now I am looking forward to it.

---------- Post Merged at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:27 PM ----------

P.S.I miss _Spring _rain.It was raining here yesterday,but it definitely was not enjoyable,especially since the temperature was in the low 30's.


----------



## MHealthJo

Whew you guys have got my senses  buzzing with all this lovely spring talk. It's strange though, I have like an 'opposite mood or feel' almost, seasonally, to you guys. The coming of spring is like an excitement sort of feeling; when you guys have that my summer is just sort of settling down into mildness, then the rain starts. And my winter is almost like the gorgeous spring you guys hang out for - it's actually comfortable outside, it's sunny most days but there's some rain, and it's warm enough for many flowers to start very early. Real spring just sort of maxes that out, but quickly starts to get uncomfortably warm. Then five months of blistering heat interspersed with just heat.

Come onnnnnnnn, winter.


----------



## GDPR

Spring is getting closer!


----------



## Retired

Trees are budding, birds are singing and the sun is shining...and I _love_ living in the sunshine!

each:

For more images like this, search Google Images for "_Spring Wallpaper_"


----------



## W00BY

I actually get excited just reading these posts!

In Scotland there are more wet than dry days but for those few precious sunny days pottering about without a thought in my head make up for it all.

I think that is what a sunny day does for me it melts away anything in my mind and takes me to a very thought-fee happy place with buzzing bees and birds busy nest building...such a positive moment in life.

That is what I like about gardening too I can see and imagine the world I have created for all that reside within my plants, those that feed, those that shelter and those that perch. Truly blissful!!!


----------



## GDPR

We have another winter storm on the way in a couple of days,but I don't care because next week it will be Spring and I know that eventually it will get warm.

This has been a horrible winter,one of the worst ones in a very long time.I just want the temperature to stay above freezing.....


----------



## GDPR

Our storm will begin tomorrow.We will be getting like 10 inches of snow,with wind and cold temps. I am SO tired of this weather,it's so depressing,but I keep thinking that it WILL eventually change,it WILL eventually get warm. 

And it's just 9 days until the first day of Spring.Even if it's snowing that day,at least it will be Spring!


----------



## GDPR

Guess what? Tomorrow is the first day of Spring!:woohoo1:


----------



## Cat Dancer

I love getting outside and feeling the warm sun. 

---------- Post Merged at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:03 PM ----------

It might be kind of silly, but I want to have a little "welcome spring" party with my kids. I'm trying to think of some ideas.


----------



## Retired

10 Spring-Themed Home Party Ideas

Plan The Perfect Spring Party-Good Housekeeping


----------



## GDPR

Cat Dancer said:


> It might be kind of silly, but I want to have a little "welcome spring" party with my kids. I'm trying to think of some ideas.



I don't think it's silly at all,I think it's a really good,and fun idea.

I like the 'Spring planting party' in the '10 Spring-Themed home Party Ideas'. It would be fun to plant stuff with your kids and have them care for them.I wish I had done something like that when mine were little.I wish I would have had them each plant a tree,that would have been cool,they would be really huge by now.


----------



## Mari




----------



## GDPR

Happy first day of Spring!


----------



## Andy




----------



## GDPR

It's been snowing this morning.It sure doesn't look like Spring,but I feel better knowing that it is.

I just keep hoping for the day I can turn my heat off and open the windows and let fresh air in.It's bound to eventually happen.I just hope it doesn't go from cold weather straight to really hot temps.,which seems to be happening more and more.It seems like we no longer have four seasons and only have two,Winter and Summer.

P.S.I just checked the weather forecast.It's supposed to be close to 60 degrees later today,so I guess I will get to turn my heat off for a little while.This is crazy weather.


----------



## rdw

This morning the temperature is -27 with the wind chill. It's not feeling very springlike here :lol:


----------



## GDPR

Dang rdw,that is COLD!

Happy Spring anyway...

---------- Post Merged at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 04:19 PM ----------


----------



## GDPR

I'm still waiting for warm weather.I know it will eventually happen.......


----------



## forgetmenot

snow snow snow it keeps coming down but  the wild life know it is spring time
Today i saw a wild turkey fly over a truck in highway  i saw three deers playing in field  and two blue herons at a creek
and yes i saw a cute little skunk that wandered up to the road looked at me back up a bit then kept wandering on its way 
see animals know ok enough sleeping time to get spring here now


----------



## rdw

The geese have returned to our part of the world but I'm sure they are wondering why...:lol:


----------



## GDPR

I saw a flower growing,pushing up through the snow,so that's a good sign. I've also been hearing and seeing lots of birds in my back yard,finally.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Still waiting on Robins and Ground Squirrels....  However, the white jackrabbits are starting to turn brown again on the tips of their ears!!!


----------



## forgetmenot

we have so many robins poor them so cold out  but they are starting to build their nest


----------



## GDPR

It's supposed to be in the 60's today.Finally I will get to enjoy decent weather for a couple of days before the temperature drops again.YAY.


----------



## GDPR

It's warming up here,slowly but surely.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Aha!  NOW.... This.... This feels like spring...

I've got that spring-cleaning fever...  Cleared some old vegetation (mostly dead hollyhock stalks), cleared out a buncha crud from the garage...  

Have plans to get stuff to get organized, get cleaned up...  Mostly from Canadian Tire...  

Have plans to clear out the garage so I can clean out some stuff from the house.

Spring purging!  It's symbolic and therapeutic for me!

Keeping an eye on the puddles and the shrinking snow...  Still hard to take a walk around here without getting soggy.  Had to wipe the dog's tummy & legs down, had to change my jeans from cleaning out the garage....


----------



## GDPR

I just want to be able to open all the doors and windows and let fresh air in.It's almost like I can feel the winter depression trapped inside my house.

I am wishing for a warm,breezy day so I can do that.I just want to make my home feel fresh and cheery.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

House was warm, so shut off the heat and actually did open some windows today.  I've been hearing lots of birds and even heard a woodpecker attacking a tree somewhere nearby.... Nature's jackhammer.  lol  Although I have a feeling that the jackhammer copies the woodpecker and not the other way around...  

If you on the East Coast or middle of the continent, I'm assuming you've got a little ways to go but if the nice weather's here in the West, surely it's going East and will meet up with you soon!!!

Another sign the weather is warming up...  Kept seeing groups of people walking past our house on the road (trying to avoid the crappy slushy sidewalks on our side of the crescent, where the trees shade and slow the melting down)...  Saw a dad and his daughter and their dog.  Saw 3 adults walking by.  David saw a grey kitty sitting in the middle of the road.  It sounds like the same cat we saw last year that Bruiser saw at our front door. 

 RIP Bruiser! ♥  We are soon to plant a dogwood tree in your honour! ♥

Getting that itch to plan the garden and buy seeds...  Already have a mint plant that lasted throughout the winter on my window sill...  Gonna have herbs and root veggies, and zucchini, and beans and....  Yeah, my mind is already making lists! 

The warmth is heading East.  If it's this weather from the West is warm in Saskatchewan, Canada, it can't be long before the other side of the continent gets a reprieve.  Hang in there!!


----------



## GDPR

It's been a bit warmer today and has been raining pretty much all day.It's not an actual Spring rain,where you can smell it or anything,but it's a little closer to what I have been waiting for,and it's made me feel calm and lazy all day.


----------



## forgetmenot

snowed here today then rained  now the sun is here again
hope soon all snow is melted


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sunny days are coming!


----------



## forgetmenot

flower bulbs are starting to come up


----------



## GDPR

They're starting to come up here too,forgetmenot.Finally!I have flowers coming up all around my house now.

But,we have snow on the way tonight,a few inches of it.


----------



## forgetmenot

we have hail and snow too warnings for tomorrow blah  enough already


----------



## rdw

Snow is in tomorrow's forecast


----------



## GDPR

It was almost 80 degrees on Sunday,today it was in the 60's and tonight the temp will drop and it's supposed to snow and only be in the low 30's tomorrow.

This is the middle of April,right?.....


----------



## GDPR

The sun is shining and I have my windows and doors open!!!!

I love Spring weather!

---------- Post Merged at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:06 PM ----------

It smells like freshly cut grass outside.I forgot how good that smells!


----------



## GDPR

....Spring weather left us a couple of days ago and we have our heat turned on again....


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Doesn't help the mood when one is feeling crappy already.    Bleargh.   Our weather can't make up its mind, it seems.  It's still decently warm today, and although the sun came out for a few hours this morning it's clouded over.  The  clouds are trying so hard to rain that it's sort of sneezing or spitting raindrops right now.  But nothing productive.  

Staying home with hubby today...  Hoping the sun comes out.  It's a weird, wet, wishy-washy spring, so far.


----------



## forgetmenot

Thanks LIT  i did not know marigolds attracted butterflies  i knew they kept rabbits away from food garden because they smelled  lol
i may try to plant some this year   My angel i bought for my garden all its bisque fell of it so it is not glossy anymore and i brought it in every winter too 
it is a little boy angel  i bought it for the garden i made for my bro  i guess i will put it out anyways the way it is it looks so worn now though


----------



## GDPR

I don't know about anyone else,but I am already counting down the days until Spring arrives.


----------



## Retired

Spring has sprung!!


----------



## making_art

Spring is my favorite season and we are seeing the sunny 10? C weather now. I'm so excited for Spring!


----------



## PrincessX

My favourite is summer, love the vacations in summer. Used to like winter a bit for the skiing in Europe, but once I got lost in the mountain, and decided to quit skiing altogether. It just doesn't look safe to me anymore.


----------



## Retired

> My favourite is summer, love the vacations in summer. Used to like winter



Winter is unnatural...I bet you've never seen a picture of Adam and Eve shoveling snow!!


----------



## PrincessX

I haven't seen a picture of Adam and Eve shoveling snow yet, but I have seen a lot of neoghbours doing it.


----------



## PrincessX

PrincessX said:


> I haven't seen a picture of Adam and Eve shoveling snow yet, but I have seen a lot of neoghbours doing it.



It should read neighbours, hate typoing from my phone and having a sick with flu child keeps me up tonight.


----------



## GDPR

I am anxiously waiting for warm weather to arrive.I was very happy when the first day of Spring arrived,it makes me feel so much better knowing Winter is officially over with and I once again survived,but I want it to be warm enough to be outside.

We have still been having snow but it doesn't seem so bad because I know it will eventually get warm,and stay that way,like it always does.


----------



## forgetmenot

First warm day really today  but waiting until someone arrives before i go out  maybe i will just go for a walk in yard  have to wear rain boots though because ground is all wet still with snow melting but it looks nice out and i need some air.   When ground thaws end of may i think i will try to plant some flowers


----------



## MHealthJo

I miss flowers!! Haven't been able to garden really in a long long time. Got some nice shrubs that give colour through the year without me really doing anything though, so that's always good. Gosh, makes me realise I did a lot of work researching and planting them & looking after them until they became established. I forget all about the good stuff I've done once it's done. Thanks for prompting me to think of it that way, Forgetmenot!

I've been collecting lots of nice flowering plants for my 'house' in my online game though. And those ones can be ignored right from the start and still look good.


----------



## GDPR

Its finally been warm here.Yesterday was the first day I could be outside without a jacket and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Today though,not enjoying it so much.It is warm but I got caught in a thunderstorm while out running errands and got soaking wet.Didn't take an umbrella with me because it was sunny and nice when I left.Now that I am back home,of course the rain has stopped.Thought I heard mother nature giggle about it.......


----------



## Retired

When Spring arrives......




Snowbirds head North...


----------



## GDPR

I am really enjoying the Spring weather,being able to open windows and doors and letting fresh air in and spending time outside.

Today while walking down my driveway to get the mail I noticed my apple trees have fully bloomed,and omg they smell so good.I didn't dare get too close though because of all the bees.

This picture doesn't really capture the beauty though...




I have pear and mulberry trees too.What I don't like about the mulberry trees is there's always wayyyy too many  berries to pick and they fall off and cover the driveway and they stain everything that walks or drives over them.Plus the birds love them and then splatter our patio furniture,vehicles and house(and me sometimes) with red and purple poop that's hard to wash off.

Not complaining though...I absolutely love Spring.


----------



## MHealthJo

Looks absolutely beautiful LIT! So happy you are enjoying Spring. It's so great. Even with the danged mulberry mess, haha. Oh man, those things are so delicious though.... I guess that's why you always still see such an insanely messy tree being popular, hahaha.

 Actually, this weekend I visited a beautiful tree park I had always meant to go see, finally did it. So lovely! Oh, but I had the same frustration as you when I took a photo, thinking that a photo I took probably doesn't really show it up very well. But then I remembered sonetimes it's kind of just when you're looking at the photo on a small screen.... sometimes once you are able to zoom or enlarge a lot or look on a bigger screen, and turn up brightness, quite often you can then see the effect quite a bit again. I rarely take photos but when I remembered that, I was glad after all that I took a couple! This one tree just stopped me in my tracks...

(This place was really amazing and wonderful to me because I don't see that much variety of trees from different places usually... but I wonder if a lot of you will probably be looking at something very everyday here, hahahaha.  I forgot to note down what kind of tree it was.... Whatever it was, very pretty!)


----------

